# Logitech Z-5500 Vs. Klipsch Promedia Ultra



## xristosk10

are these new Logitech Z-5500 5.1 better than the Klipsch Promedia Ultra 5.1?

Link to Z-5500:  http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2,CONTENTID=9486

Link to Promedia Ultra: http://www.klipsch.com/product/product.aspx?cid=712



thankx


----------



## 4W4K3

i would never spend THAT much on computer speakers...but if i had to choose i think i'd go with the logitech's. they look better, have a wider range, and i believe they are louder and sound clearer.


----------



## Praetor

Klipche in that case ... now if it was the Z680s ... id get the logitechs


----------



## sinister

I have Logitech Z680, they are perfect speakers, great sound (THX) and I think Z-5500 will be also very good


----------



## Praetor

The 5500s are essentially a modification of the 680s which i can personally say are superb.  ... try taking 2 680 sets ... pointing them all at yourself and play the THX Bass test at max base and volume ... you'll feel good-sick real fast


----------



## coltonad

I would just like to reiderate the previous comments, I have the Z-680 set and it is wonderful. I was in the same situation a year ago (Klipsch vs Logitech) and some friends said go with Logitech and I am happy I did.


----------



## coolkoombaya

*2 sets of Logitech Z-5500??*

Praetor: "try taking 2 680 sets ... pointing them all at yourself and play the THX Bass test at max base and volume ... you'll feel good-sick real fast"

Is that possible, getting 2 or more sets of logitech z-5500 speakers and using them at the same time from the same source. If it is possible, how did u doi it praetor? Can u do it with Pc sound cards and dvd players?? how ?? optical digital/ direct input???


----------



## smitherz

why would you want to do it? when looking for speakers always look for the wattage in RMS not PMPO.anything over 200 watts RMS is a superb piece of kit, you can then determine the bass and clarity of the sound.


smitherz


----------



## Praetor

> Is that possible, getting 2 or more sets of logitech z-5500 speakers and using them at the same time from the same source. If it is possible, how did u doi it praetor? Can u do it with Pc sound cards and dvd players?? how ?? optical digital/ direct input???


Two soundcards.



> why would you want to do it?


Because I can.


----------



## Verrona

Logitech Z-5500 they would be the best


----------



## samuelhii_mei

in this case i would rather choose mini hi-5 to be my comp's speaker !!
it performed good with your great hi-5!!
i did that!


----------



## SFR

I have never liked computer speakers.


So I saved up and bought an Infinity sound system.

An Infinity Primus C25 center speaker, 2 primus 360 floor speakers, 2 160 satellties and the csw-10 powered sub.

... I wont need to worry about speakers for a LONG time!


----------



## samuelhii_mei

computer speaker really performed suck!!


----------



## Gamma_Radiated_Mark

*go for the KLIPSCH 5.1 Promedia Ultra*

I would go for the Klipsch 5.1 Ultra's, heres why :

Klipsch has dual 8 inch side firing woofers, Logitech only has one 10 inch, Klipsch will move more air and you'll get a richer sound with awesome bass in my opinion

Klipsch has an SWS link so you can add more subs should you wish to

So what the Logitech's have Dolby Digital Decoding and THX, they pay THX to put THX on their box anyways, and you can always get a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS to do your digital decoding for you

For those users wishing to upgrade to higher quality wires, you can do it with Klipsch but not with Logitech Z-5500

I've seen a popular magazine rate the Z-5500 a 10/10 but they also rate a hard drive thats only 74 GB a 10/10, sure its fast but why would I want a hard drive thats only 74 GB ?

There you go, love it or leave it, I would go for the Klipschies.


----------

